# Bye everyone. I am leaving this forum. This is why...



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

Hi, I am leaving this forum because of how Hedgiegirl519 treated me just now. She wrote me a message and got upset at me. She does not even know hardly anything about me too. I am very disappointed by the way she treated me just now over how I raise my hedgehogs. I guess I will try and go to a different forum. Its a shame how I was treated and I was starting to like this site for information but I guess thats now ruined. I feel like if I asked another question on here I will be judged by her and feel like she will think I don't know anything about hedgehogs if I ask a question.


God bless everyone and I hope you have a good rest of the night


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I asked if your breeding hedgehogs came with a WHS guarantee and lineage. They don't. No one on here is going to tell you it's okay to breed them and no good breeder is going to tell you it's okay. You do not breed hedgehogs bought on craigslist. 

You're breeding hedgehogs without a WHS guarantee and without knowing their lineage. To add, you post that you cannot afford proper food. 

I sent you a PM, instead of attacking you publicly. I think you need to reevaluate who is immature and rude. If you are leaving this forum, why are you online? You are looking for attention. Instead of reading and learning more about hedgehogs so you can care for your properly, you are making posts about someone else. 

This is going to be locked, I guarantee.


----------



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

I am still online cause I just left my computer up. I am not trying to get people to feel sorry for me at all. I am letting them know you need to make some changes and act more proffesional if you REALLY are here to HELP people and not judge and attack.

You are making it seem like you are in the right, but you are not.

I NEVER said I am breeding hedgehogs I got off of Craigslist! I have there lineage!! I drove 10 hours + to get my 5 females that are pedigreed fro a great breeder and those are the ones!!! I paid $300 each for 4 of them too. They are quality hedgehogs! You know that too cause I have already told you. You are making me look like the bad person. I know what you said to me and I won't forget it either. You attacked me and you are in the wrong here.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you were leaving you wouldn't be continuing to respond to posts and PM's. It's that simple. 

I asked you if your breeding hedgehogs have WHS guarantee's, lineage and where they came from. You're response:

"I got Wiktoria,Sasha,Nera,Fondah and Clarice from millermeade farms in Cincinnati,OH. They came with pedigrees. The rest I got from Craigslist."

I mentioned that you said that you cannot afford proper food, you turned this around as well in a PM. 

If you want to tell someone about someone, you PM an admin. You don't post it publicly. You also don't throw "Jesus" in their face. No, I do not "Need the Lord".


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

And you are right, I'm locking this. I see no point in this thread. Either the OP decides to stay or she leaves, but I see no reason to have a back and forth argument on a public venue.


----------

